# Wie sieht die Gegend um Regensburg aus?



## Maddin (8. Juli 2004)

Hi,

da ich evtl. demnächst für ein paar Monate oder länger in Regensburg bin, möchte ich da auch ein wenig Biken. Logisch.
Ich habe zwar schon ein paar Karten durchwühlt, möchte mir jedoch gerne ein genauers Bild von der Umgebung machen. Ob's halt nur hügelig ist, oder schon zünftig bergig.
Soweit ich aus Karten erkennen konnte geht wohl ein paar hundert Meter an einem Berg neben Regensburg in die Höhe. Weiter weg geht auch höher. 1000m oder so meinte ich da entdeckt zu haben.

Kommt man da mit ner längeren Tour hin?

Vielleicht habt Ihr ja ein paar Bilder die die Berge Eurer Mäde.... äh Eurer Landschaft zeigen. Im Inet hab ich keine guten Bilder gefunden.

Ciao Maddin


----------



## htrider (8. Juli 2004)

Servus,
also ich finde die Gegend hierin regensburg schon ziemlich gut. Außerdem hast den Arber vor der Tür oder du fährst einfach mal nach ST. Englmar. Aber auch hier findest du schöne Strecken rund um Regenstauf, Donaustauf, oder Kelheim.
Ich mag auch die kleineren Feierabendtouren die ich mir da immer in Hainsacker gebe.
Fotos hab ich leider keine. aber vielleicht trösten dich ja die Worte das man hier schon auch mal ordentlich Biken kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stroidl (16. Juli 2004)

Kannst Du einen kurzen Abriß (Streckenverlauf, Länge, Dauer) Deiner Hainsacker-Tour angeben?
Gibt es für die anderen Gegenden Kartenmaterial?


----------



## naptune (16. Juli 2004)

Es gibt eine Fritsch-Wanderkarte sowie diverse Blattschnitte aus den Topografischen Karten des Landesvermessungsamtes.
Kann man in jedem Buchladen kaufen bzw. bestellen.
Oder Amazon....  
Gruß


----------



## htrider (16. Juli 2004)

Kann mal einer in einer solchen Karte schauen auf welcher Höhe die Ortschaft Baiern bei Hainsacker liegt.  Brache die Daten für die Einstellung meines Radlcomputers. Danke schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## naptune (16. Juli 2004)

zw. 405 und 410 m

kostet mal ein bierchen...


----------



## htrider (17. Juli 2004)

Jederzeit, jedenorts.


----------



## sleipnir (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo miteinander,

bin neu hier und ziemlich überrascht, das es so viele "Radler" in Regensburg gibt.
Bin selber aus Regensburg und bin seit ca. 4 Jahren mit einem Bergradl in der Umgebung von Regensburg unterwegs.
Bilder aus der Gegend kann ich leider noch nicht bieten, werde aber dieses Wochenende extra meine Kamera mitnehmen, und dann ein paar Fotos schießen und ins Netz stellen.
Versprechen kann ich es leider nicht, nur versuchen werde ich es.

Gruss slei


----------

